# Rats up for adoption (Free)



## jcostello171 (12 mo ago)

i have 2 fancy rats (i think that’s what they’re called) and they have just become a nuisance to have, we’ve gone through 3 cages and i just don’t have a connection anymore. It’s sad that this happened bc in the beginning it was good, just over time i realized i’m not fit for them but i don’t wanna throw her aside. I wanna give her to someone who wants rats. I’d miss them but it’s best for my family to give them away. I don’t wanna just leave em outside bc that’s just not right. I’m in melville on Long Island if anyone is interested in 2 rats.


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

If she is by herself she would be happier with a cagemate. Maybe then she would warm up to you. Thank goodness you have a conscience to try to find her a home. A small adoption fee would help prevent her from becoming a feeder. I live 500 miles away or I would give her a good home. I hope all goes well for both of you.


----------



## jcostello171 (12 mo ago)

Mkd said:


> If she is by herself she would be happier with a cagemate. Maybe then she would warm up to you. Thank goodness you have a conscience to try to find her a home. A small adoption fee would help prevent her from becoming a feeder. I live 500 miles away or I would give her a good home. I hope all goes well for both of you.


Thanks, she does have a cage mate actually however, they seem to duel.


----------

